# Bear killed on Low Gap Creek?



## chunt115 (Aug 1, 2010)

I just got back from fishing on the "hooch" this afternoon.  When I was up near the campground at Low Gap some people were tellling me about somebody killed a bear near the campground.  It wasn't in the campground it was on the opposite side of the creek going away from the campground.  Anybody know if this is true?


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't heard about that,but me and my fiance were up there a couple weeks ago fishing a couple hundred yards downstream from the bridge at Low Gap and had a huge bear cross the creek just twenty yards in front of us. It was the closest I've ever been to a bear in the wild. Very beautiful.


----------



## Jameshenry (Aug 1, 2010)

Is that on the wildlife management area just out of helen? If so i wouldn't doubt it! I have heard a lot of people say you have to be careful up there and that a couple of people have even been chased by the bears.i hope it's not true but from what i hear there is good possibility!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 2, 2010)

From what I'm told it's true and has been handled by the authorities, no other details were divugled.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 1, 2010)

Kinda late on this post, but I was guiding a fisherman the morning after apparently.  The folks I talked to said someone killed a cub and momma wasn't happy.  This was right at daylight.  I saw the momma above the creek on the opposite side of the creek just after daybreak and she was grunting ect.  I moved my client to another stream, cause getting a client ate by a bear is never good for buisness.  I predict a bear eating someone in the Low Gap campground in the near future,  too many idiots that have no wood sense and too many bears looking for food at a time of year when food is hard to get.  Its a powder keg for sure.


----------



## lifeinthesouth (Sep 1, 2010)

I just saw this as well, I was up there fishing that weekend and saw a bear just past the bridge there were several others around. We were in a truck and stopped and watched for a few minutes but didn't think nothing of it. It wasn't a very large bear maybe 150 lbs. That is the one area I can always see a bear, is between low gap creek campground and the upper campground. Does anyone know why it would have been killed out of season? Just curious. I know a few years ago they had to close the lower campground because of the bears getting too "brave" for lack of better word.


----------



## T_well (Sep 1, 2010)

Planning on going that way the 2nd week of bow season. I hope to be able to report another one; but legal though. Anybody else going that week?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2010)

T_well said:


> Planning on going that way the 2nd week of bow season. I hope to be able to report another one; but legal though. Anybody else going that week?



pm sent


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 1, 2010)

=Does anyone know why it would have been killed out of season? Just curious. I know a few years ago they had to close the lower campground because of the bears getting too "brave" for lack of better word.[/QUOTE]

I don't know the facts on this one, but I'm betting someone "was afraid for their lives."   I think people have never seen a bear and watched to much tv and get scared and kill em.   On that note a few years ago on opening weekend of bowseason I had a client and he requested to fish Low Gap above the campground, when we walked just above the campground about a 200 pounder was coming towards the campground down the road.  LOL.  It ran on up the mountain, but if we hadn't scared it someone would have had a rude awakening in camp.  I told him I enjoyed his company but I wished I had my bow in hand instead.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 29, 2017)

I know this is a old thread, but the cub was getting after a young teenagers dog while they were camping and he got a shotgun out of the truck and shot it. When someone called the GW they asked everyone who shot it and everyone said they didn't know, including the teenager, so they followed the blood trail back to the camper.


----------

